# Brahms Sonata in F minor op. 34 b - b



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brahms Sonata for two pianos Op. 34b 1st movement*

Gaveau Hall, Paris. Fondamenta Opening Concert. Frédéric D'Oria-Nicolas and Alexander Kobrin, two pianos recital. Brahms - Rachmaninov - Dukas. Director : Colin Laurent, Fondamenta.

This is a good one! Brilliant playing by the young men. and the visual and audial quality is good too.

rest of the work in comments


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

